# Crutchfield MECA Show 5/28!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturday show in the Crutchfield Parking lot!!

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-28-11VA.pdf


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish I was able to attend.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Can't wait. I encourage people to come out even if you aren't competing just to listen to other vehicles and meet new people. Good times.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Should be my debut show with my "wife's" car. 
It will be Andy (Req) debut MECA show as well


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hope to have Sandstorm there also.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Come on. Don't be shy!!! It should be a good time.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

The Highlander will be there. 
Looking forward to a few hours of fun with you guys...


Stills, I'm bringing you some demo discs so that my fail will end!


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Will there be a few sq cars here? I have been dissapointed by some of the shows becasue they ended up bunch of bass and SPL stuff. I really want to look and here some of sq setups.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Jroo said:


> Will there be a few sq cars here? I have been dissapointed by some of the shows becasue they ended up bunch of bass and SPL stuff. I really want to look and here some of sq setups.


There should be no less than 10 SQ cars there. It's gonna b a great show!!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

sigh *only* 389 miles away at 6 miles a gallon.......


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Velozity said:


> The Highlander will be there.
> Looking forward to a few hours of fun with you guys...
> 
> 
> Stills, I'm bringing you some demo discs so that my fail will end!


NICE. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Final bump


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

1 more.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

"And another one..."- Notorious BIG


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats to all the Team AP winners today. Great job guys sorry I wasn't there to celebrate and compete along side you guys.

And more so thanks for supporting Audible Physics when there are so many order great products on available.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woot woot!

mic had some first place standings - it was funny because they almost announced him being second instead of first at one point ahah.

chefhow got second to velozity's first.

i got second because last years finals winner was in my class 

and tintbox got first in his class too!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

From left to right: Mic10is, chefhow, poo (I meant req), Velozity
Missing was tintbox 'cause he had to go home and shower...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL. Great picture, guys!

I know Mic and Howard are gonna try, but Mike, are you going to try to make it to the Vinny this year?


Congrats on the wins, dudes. See you soon.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Velozity said:


> From left to right: Mic10is, chefhow, poo (I meant req), Velozity
> Missing was tintbox 'cause he had to go home and shower...


Gangsta.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hahah! nice pic.

thanks for the words guys! 

hopefully we can roll all the way to the finals this way! 

two first place spots today in baltamore in iasca and meca on my plate - just reppin the team.

im humbled to hear people like the car, i think it has more to be done to it. i would like to tighten things up and fix a few problems that (we) know about.

i am just happy that the work i have done has gotten me this far - and with some more modifications i think i can make it that much better.

thanks for the great times mic\mike\howard. the weekend was a blast


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


>


damn look at the pair on the dude on the left


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> damn look at the pair on the dude on the left


You need to lift em up a bit


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I had fun guys, and I wish I could've been there today too. That pic of us standing by our rides is pretty gangsta. Howard looks like the happy gangsta though. Okay Andy the 24 hours is up so I took Mr. Hankey down, Lol. Welcome to the team! Same for you Still, welcome.

2011 Team DIYMA SQ-
Velozity
chefhow
Mic10is
Highly
req
tintbox


Erin, I'm not sure about The Vinny yet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Erin, I'm not sure about The Vinny yet.


grrrr....

Well, I hope you make it, dude.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol Velozity. very funny... i get it. pooh.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Velozity said:


> I had fun guys, and I wish I could've been there today too. That pic of us standing by our rides is pretty gangsta. Howard looks like the happy gangsta though. Okay Andy the 24 hours is up so I took Mr. Hankey down, Lol. Welcome to the team! Same for you Still, welcome.
> 
> 2011 Team DIYMA SQ-
> Velozity
> ...


I'm honored. Thank you.


----------

